# Lost part of my Vehicle Importation Documents



## MattK (Dec 6, 2010)

I am currently in studying in Mexico and have my car with me. Somehow during the process of turning my tourist visa into a student visa, I misplaced one of the receipts for my car importation. If I remember correctly, it was a form with green lettering that they stapled it to my tourist visa. I still have the red importation document with pictures of all of the Mexican patriots on it titled “Administracion General De Aduanas, Permiso De Importacion Temporal De Vehiculos.” The window sticker was attached to this form and it has my credit card receipt stapled to it. How important is the missing green document and what can I do to replace it if it is necessary?


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

You have the vehicle import doc, the other must have been related to your tourist visa.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

your vehicle import sticker was part of a document that you recieved and then removed the sticker to place on your windshield.... that document will be asked by the official when returning the sticker.

the green document, i dont know......


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

MattK said:


> I am currently in studying in Mexico and have my car with me. Somehow during the process of turning my tourist visa into a student visa, I misplaced one of the receipts for my car importation. If I remember correctly, it was a form with green lettering that they stapled it to my tourist visa. I still have the red importation document with pictures of all of the Mexican patriots on it titled “Administracion General De Aduanas, Permiso De Importacion Temporal De Vehiculos.” The window sticker was attached to this form and it has my credit card receipt stapled to it. How important is the missing green document and what can I do to replace it if it is necessary?


The green/white page is just the receipt for the money payed for the visa I am assuming? 

If you already changed your FMM to a student Visa I would imagine that its unimportant at this time. I just changed my FMM for an FM3 and I dont have anything else left other than the red import document and the little white receipts for the FMM and the vehicle import.

Dont't sweat it.


----------

